# My tarantulas



## † [sandi] † (Apr 24, 2012)

After a break i started the whole new collection of eight legged beauties.

    0.0.1 Brachympelma albiceps
    0.1.0 Brachympelma boehmei
    0.1.0 Ceratogyrus darlingi
    0.1.0 Ephebopus murinus
    0.1.0 Grammostola rosea TCF
    0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum
    0.1.0 Heteroscodra maculata
    0.0.2 Monocentropus balfour
    0.1.0 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
    0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
    0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia
    0.1.0 Psalmopoeus pulcher
    0.1.0 Pterinochilus lugardi
    0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus RCF
    0.1.0 Stromatopelma calceatum
    1.0.0 Theraphosa apophysis
    0.2.0 Theraphosa blondi
    1.0.0 Xenesthis immanis 

And here are some recent pictures:

Ceratogyrus darlingi



Ornithoctonus aureotibialis



Theraphosa blondi


Monocentropus balfouri


Pterinochilus murinus RCF



Ephebopus murinus


Haplopelma lividum




Grammostola rosea



Brachympelma boehmei


Heteroscodra maculata




That is it for now.  

Take care


----------



## † [sandi] † (Apr 26, 2012)

Some new pictures

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis






Pterinochilus lugardi











Take care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 26, 2012)

love the P. lugardi!


----------



## Toogledoo (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice collection you got there. I really like the Boehmei. The red on it is really intense!


----------



## Skeri (Apr 26, 2012)

Your T's are beautiful ^-^


----------



## DaveM (Apr 26, 2012)

Great shot of the Ornithoctonus! Mine never poses so nicely for me :-( Very pretty collection!


----------



## † [sandi] † (Apr 27, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> love the P. lugardi!


Ty i have been waiting for her for about 2 months after she molted. Yesterday i was finally lucky.



Toogledoo said:


> Nice collection you got there. I really like the Boehmei. The red on it is really intense!


Ty. She really is a beauty. With every molt im like  



Skeri said:


> Your T's are beautiful ^-^


Thanks 



DaveM said:


> Great shot of the Ornithoctonus! Mine never poses so nicely for me :-( Very pretty collection!


Thaks. She is really rarely to see also. Here she was hungry and i took some shots


----------



## † [sandi] † (Apr 28, 2012)

Stromatopelma calceatum







Take care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HoboAustin (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow that O. aureotibialis looks really nice! I love the intense black on it's legs.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 29, 2012)

I would not be upset if you kept posting pictures, these are great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zman181 (Apr 29, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> I would not be upset if you kept posting pictures, these are great!


+1    Your Ts are beautiful!


----------



## † [sandi] † (May 2, 2012)

HoboAustin said:


> Wow that O. aureotibialis looks really nice! I love the intense black on it's legs.


Thanks 



jbm150 said:


> I would not be upset if you kept posting pictures, these are great!





Zman181 said:


> +1    Your Ts are beautiful!


Ty both 

Here are some more:

Brachympelma boehmei











Stromatoprlms calceatum






Pterinochilus murinus RCF






Pterinochilus lugardi











Haplopelma lividum






Xenesthis immanis






Theraphosa apophysis






Take care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (May 3, 2012)

† [sandi] †;2028574 said:
			
		

> Haplopelma lividum


LOL this is an awesome shot.  Love dem toes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Furret (May 4, 2012)

the lividum's my favorite out of all of those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## † [sandi] † (May 7, 2012)

some new pics:

B. boehmei











P. pulcher after molt (finnaly got out a bit)
















P. irminia (will molt soon probably)






T. apophysis











O. aureotibialis











H. maculata






Take care

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Low (May 7, 2012)

Very nice spiders z....especially like the H. Mac.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## † [sandi] † (May 13, 2012)

New Ts:

Cyriopagopus schioedtei











Pterinochilus murinus TCF
















Psalmopoeus pulcher MM 






Take care

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone (May 13, 2012)

awesome stuff.. keep posting lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (May 13, 2012)

Gorgeous _C. schioedtei_ you have there. How big is its legspan?


----------



## † [sandi] † (May 13, 2012)

paassatt said:


> Gorgeous _C. schioedtei_ you have there. How big is its legspan?


Thank you. She is a beauty indeed.
Its about 13cm / 5 inches.


----------



## Storm76 (May 15, 2012)

That's a nice looking C. schioedtei!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## † [sandi] † (May 17, 2012)

new pics:

Monocentropus balfouri (right after molt)






and a few days later






Pterinochilus murinus TCF






Poecilotheria ornata






Cyriopagopus schioedtei






Take care

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Leora22 (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful as always  Cute Poecilotheria ornata. Your photo thread is quickly becoming one of my top favorites. Peace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## † [sandi] † (May 17, 2012)

Leora22 said:


> Beautiful as always  Cute Poecilotheria ornata. Your photo thread is quickly becoming one of my top favorites. Peace


Thank you . Yeah little ornatas cute quick eating machines. Got to love them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 19, 2012)

As to the M. balfouri: How skittish is yours from experience?


----------



## † [sandi] † (May 19, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> As to the M. balfouri: How skittish is yours from experience?


Very. I took shoots when i rehoused them (i got 2). It was quite an interesting experience  They both just end up running like crazy in every way else except the way i wanted them to go. Crazy little guys. Not agressive yet but unpredictable and fast as hell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 19, 2012)

† [sandi] †;2035575 said:
			
		

> Very. I took shoots when i rehoused them (i got 2). It was quite an interesting experience  They both just end up running like crazy in every way else except the way i wanted them to go. Crazy little guys. Not agressive yet but unpredictable and fast as hell.


Goes along with what I read about them, yeah. Either way, at some point maybe end of this year or start of next, I'll see if I can get one, too


----------



## matt82 (May 19, 2012)

Hi Sandi, great thread :clap:, I love your photos and your taste in tarantulas also!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## † [sandi] † (May 23, 2012)

Today i took some shoots. Some of them are new:

Ephebopus eatuman 













Psalmopoeus reduncus













Brachypelma boehmei

























Poecilotheria ornata







Ephebopus murinus (i think she molted and she is gorgeus, i couldnt take better shots today she was shy)













Cyriopagopus schioedtei













Monocetropus balfouri













Part of my collection together







That is it for now 

Take care


----------



## TweedMcQueen (May 23, 2012)

Your thread has single handedly made my wish list even longer lol.  Also I love your housing cabinet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tmobo (May 24, 2012)

Love the smiley face on your OBT Butt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## † [sandi] † (May 30, 2012)

Some new Ts:

Haplopelma vonwirthi








Haplopelma albostriatum














Cyriopagopus schioedtei male








Thats all for now. Take care

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 10, 2012)

Theraphosa apophysis male after molt













Take care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joshb (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow - that is some list! How long has it taken you to amass so many unique animals?? Thanks for sharing the great photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SlingSlang (Jun 11, 2012)

Well. My wish list just blew up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow! Awesome looking Haplos there! Really stunning...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 17, 2012)

joshb said:


> Wow - that is some list! How long has it taken you to amass so many unique animals?? Thanks for sharing the great photos.


Im in tarantula hobby for about 7 years now. Some years back i had a lot more of them but due some trouble i lowered the number for a while.




Storm76 said:


> Wow! Awesome looking Haplos there! Really stunning...


Thanks  they are indeed some stunning species.


And here are some new pictures:

Theraphosa apophysis male














Ceratogyrus marshalli male








Ceratogyrus marshalli female














Ceratogyrus darlingi




















Poecilotheria rufilata








Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli








Poecilotheria smithi








Avicularia versicolor








Brachypelma boehmei 2 (funny thing happened: i got this one as a subadult male in premolt about a week ago. After 4 days it molted and it turned out as more than stunning female that i got for 20€  lol)

in premolt







after a molt














Theraphosa blondi 1 after molt














Theraphosa blondi 2 after molt














Monocentropus balfouri (starting to get agressive)














Ephebopus murinus








Psalmopoeus cambridgei (after 2 months she finally got out, only for a second to get a dubia then back in her hiding)








Psalmopeus pulcher














That is it for now. Take care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16 (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 25, 2012)

Haplopelma lividum (she molted and its insane colour, but she is still to shy so that was the best i could do for now)













Take care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 25, 2012)

I think I almost went blind with how brilliantly colorful that H.lividum was. LOL! Oh and your P.irminia and B.boehmi are just beautiful!


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice pictures! I really like that last one of the pulcher "waving" good-bye


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 28, 2012)

ZergFront said:


> I think I almost went blind with how brilliantly colorful that H.lividum was. LOL! Oh and your P.irminia and B.boehmi are just beautiful!


Thank you 

Here are some new additions:

Ephebopus murinus male (quite a big boy)














Theraphosa stirmi female








Theraphosa stirmi male








Pterinochilus chordatus







Take care 

---------- Post added 06-28-2012 at 08:47 PM ----------




Storm76 said:


> Nice pictures! I really like that last one of the pulcher "waving" good-bye


haha true. Actually that was a last time I saw her. She webbed the enclosure at the moment. I hope the mating was succesful, then she is going to be a mom


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 1, 2012)

Good luck on a sac, then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jul 15, 2012)

Did some mating today

Ephebopus murinus (second try: success!)




















Ceratogyrus darlingi (first try: success!) but she ate my boy, couldnt save him -.-


























That is it for now. Take care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sucks that you lost the MM, hopefully she'll a least drop a viable sac!


----------



## poisoned (Jul 19, 2012)

I like the photos. If you manage to get some offspring I'd love to buy some slings


----------

